# I calzini o le calzina



## thaypan82

Premetto che ho sempre detto "i calzini" ma ora a scuola c'è un professore di educazione fisica che dice che si può dire anche le calzina.

 
Seconda domanda dire "che dice che ..." è corretto?


----------



## Carthusian cat

Mah.. io 'le calzina' non l'ho mai sentito.. Di dov'è questo professore? A Roma qualcuno (non tra i più eruditi) dice 'le mano', ma in ogni caso è sbagliato..

ciao ciao


----------



## thaypan82

Il professore è abruzzese.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Carthusian cat said:


> Mah.. io 'le calzina' non l'ho mai sentito.. Di dov'è questo professore? A Roma qualcuno (non tra i più eruditi) dice 'le mano', ma in ogni caso è sbagliato..
> 
> ciao ciao


 
Se è per questo a Roma il calzino in dialetto si chiama "pedalino"....
.... da questo il detto "t'arivorto come un pedalino" (nel senso che per me è molto facile farti del male fisico!!!).

Nuvola


----------



## stanfal

thaypan82 said:


> Premetto che ho sempre detto "i calzini" ma ora a scuola c'è un professore di educazione fisica che dice che si può dire anche le calzina.
> 
> 
> Seconda domanda dire "che dice che ..." è corretto?


 
La calzina o le calzine, ma le calzina direi proprio di nooooooo!  

S.


----------



## thaypan82

Sei sicuro che dire "la calzina o le calzine" sia corretto?


----------



## gabrigabri

Io l'ho sentito (calzina). Non mi piace moltissimo!


----------



## daniele712

Per me calzina può esser usato solo intendendo 'piccola calza' ma non (se non con una certa fantasia)per tradurre la parola calzino(che è uno specifico tipo di calza).


----------



## claudine2006

stanfal said:


> La calzina o le calzine, ma le calzina direi proprio di nooooooo!
> 
> S.


Concordo con te. Anche se io ho sempre detto "i calzini".


----------



## thaypan82

Infatti il mio prof si riferiva ai calzini di sua figlia piccola. Anche se però per me suona malissimo.


----------



## fiorilù

thaypan82 said:


> Infatti il mio prof si riferiva ai calzini di sua figlia piccola. Anche se però per me suona malissimo.


 

Mai sentito le calzina..forse la figlioletta non lo lascia dormire la notte...


----------



## rocamadour

Secondo me i calzini (sing. calzino) sono quelli da adulti, mentre le calzine (sing. calzina = piccola calza) sono quelle dei bambini, anzi dei bebé. Io non mi sognerei mai di entrare in un negozio e di chiedere un paio di "calzini" per neonato. Ma forse questo è un uso "nordico"...


----------



## Carthusian cat

Se è per questo, da noi si chiamano anche _calzetti_ (dialetto _calsetti_), e se dovessi comprare dei calzini per bambini probabilmente la commessa mi parlerebbe di _calzettini_..


----------



## Frenko

stanfal said:


> La calzina o le calzine, ma le calzina direi proprio di nooooooo!


A quanto mi risulta calzina non è una parola italiana (né al plurale né al singolare). 
Qui potremmo trovarci di fronte ad un diminutivo "fatto in casa" direttamente da calza: calzine è italiano come frigoriferetto, stufuccia, o qualsiasi altro nome di cosa a cui si appiccichi un suffisso diminutivo (/vezzeggiagivo); tutto sommato però, vista l'esistenza di diminutivi codificati quali calzini e calzette (calzettini il DeMauro lo riporta come lemma di basso uso, credo sia più diffuso in alcune regioni e meno in altre), propenderei per questi ultimi.

Nel caso delle calze del neonato, se proprio si vuole sottolineare che sono molto piccole, si può usare calzettine (che poi di fatto è quello che proponeva la collega felina nel messaggio precedente )


----------



## comeunanuvola

rocamadour said:


> Secondo me i calzini (sing. calzino) sono quelli da adulti, mentre le calzine (sing. calzina = piccola calza) sono quelle dei bambini, anzi dei bebé. Io non mi sognerei mai di entrare in un negozio e di chiedere un paio di "calzini" per neonato. Ma forse questo è un uso "nordico"...


 
No, no si utilizza anche a Roma.
In effetti ho sentito spesso parlare di calzine o calzettine riferito solamente a dei bambini.
Per esempio una mamma che veste un bambino, quì da noi dirà:
E adesso mettiamo le calzine o le calzettine.....
Certo non i calzini, a meno che non si tratti di un bimbo precoce che porta il 40 di scarpe!!!!  

Nuvola


----------



## stanfal

rocamadour said:


> Secondo me i calzini (sing. calzino) sono quelli da adulti, mentre le calzine (sing. calzina = piccola calza) sono quelle dei bambini, anzi dei bebé. Io non mi sognerei mai di entrare in un negozio e di chiedere un paio di "calzini" per neonato. Ma forse questo è un uso "nordico"...




Si, anche io do questa valenza ai due termini. Quando si parla di calzina / calzine, già si sa che ci si riferisce a un bimbo/a (una sorta di diminutivo, come le calzette o calzettine di Frenko!!) 

S.


----------



## thaypan82

Io invece non ho capito perchè non si può dire calzino/i anche se è un neonato?


----------



## stanfal

thaypan82 said:


> Io invece non ho capito perchè non si può dire calzino/i anche se è un neonato?



Si che si può....però calzina, calzettina è più 'carino'!!!

S.


----------



## liaska

Io ho sempre sentito le calze e i calzini, che poi la mia nonna quand'ero piccola mi comprasse le calzine..è un altro discorso.. comunque credo, a rigor di logica e di chi le indossa, che siano esattamente lo stesso indumento, cambia forse che le calze sono da donna, i calzini da uomo..e le calzine..mistero!

misteri della vita..


----------



## sabrinita85

Io dico "calzini" sia per grandi che per piccini.
_*Calzine *_lo intendo come calze piccole (non come calzini piccoli) cioè quelle calze, di nylon o lana, in formato ridotto.
È come se uno dicesse "scarpine", "gonnelline" e con lo stesso sistema "calzine".


----------



## cassidy

Io personalmente ho sempre detto I CALZINI ma forse il tuo professore usa questo termine derivato da un qualche dialetto...non saprei se sia corretto ma credo di no,poi si può anche sbagliare ma ti ripeto in 17 anni di vita MAI SENTITO


----------



## sabrinita85

Oggi sulla metro, ho sentito "bodino" e all'inizio non riuscivo a capire cosa c'entrasse quel _budino _storpiato, poi ho capito che la signora si stava riferendo a un *body piccolo*.
Siamo fantasiosi, eh?


----------

